# New Yeast Blend From Cb - Tell Us More, Ross



## Bribie G (23/2/11)

looks interesting  

I see it's medium attenuating, what styles would it go best with (e.g. Yorkies vs Burtons vs Londons???) :icon_cheers:


----------



## kelbygreen (23/2/11)

seen this to looks interesting


----------



## keifer33 (23/2/11)

Hmm looks interesting.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/2/11)

Not too much English dry yeast around to blend with. Have a guess ?
GB


----------



## Ross (23/2/11)

Bribie,

No secret, just a blend we use a lot of on our in house beers that we thought we's make available to others.

As many know I'm a great lover of Windsor yeast in my british ales, but the poor attenuation can be a pita when making anything but low alcohol beers.
We have therefore blended it with US-05 for better attenuation. The resultant beers have the nice esters of the Windsor, but finish drier.
We have used in bitters & IPA's to good effect.

cheers Ross


----------



## Bizier (23/2/11)

Windsor and nottingham?

Ed: close


----------



## bradsbrew (23/2/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Not too much English dry yeast around to blend with. Have a guess ?
> GB



So was that your guess Nev?


----------



## Bribie G (23/2/11)

I've never used Windsor as I heard that it's a bitch to clear, or is that an urban myth? I've also used US-05 for an English bitter when I was absolutely stuck for a yeast and it turned out pretty meh. However - assuming that Windsor doesn't take forever to clear out, this combo sounds like the best of both worlds.


----------



## Ross (23/2/11)

Not sure where you heard that from Michael.... Windsor drops quicker & brighter than any other dry yeast on the market in my experience.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (23/2/11)

I'll try the new yeast next time I do a Southern Style ESB - sounds like a cracker. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (23/2/11)

BribieG said:


> I've never used Windsor as I heard that it's a bitch to clear, or is that an urban myth? I've also used US-05 for an English bitter when I was absolutely stuck for a yeast and it turned out pretty meh. However - assuming that Windsor doesn't take forever to clear out, this combo sounds like the best of both worlds.



Bribie i just tapped the second keg of my mild that was fermented with windsor, cold crashed then gelatine in the keg. 2 weeks on gas and the second glass (schooner) is bright and clear. Windsor is a good yeast. edit.. Looking forward to using the CB blend on a bitter.

Cheers


----------



## Jimmeh (23/2/11)

Are you using equal amounts of each yeast Ross? Or more of one than the other?

Jim


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> So was that your guess Nev?


Close but no cigar, the English bit threw me off.
GB


----------



## Bribie G (24/2/11)

Vraiment, Neville, 

Vive le *US-05* - Fabrique par Fermentis business unit du Groupe Lesaffre leader mondial dans la production de levure. Levure innovante, levure pour bires, alcools ferments, ...

Mind that doesn't stop the pom home brewers going through a shedload of it


----------



## Ross (24/2/11)

Jimmeh said:


> Are you using equal amounts of each yeast Ross? Or more of one than the other?
> 
> Jim




Jeez... you want all the trade secrets h34r: 

no probs.... It's roughly a 50/50 mix  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Paul H (24/2/11)

Ross said:


> Jeez... you want all the trade secrets h34r:
> 
> no probs.... It's roughly a 50/50 mix
> 
> Cheers Ross



Don't you count them?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Malted (24/2/11)

Paul H said:


> Don't you count them?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



They'd count themselves wouldn't they? "Righto yeasties, line up and sound off as you jump in the barrel!"


----------



## blackbock (30/9/11)

So.. has anyone made any brews with this blend? I just got hold of a couple of sachets to try in some best bitters with Challenger. I'm hoping for lots of esters and marmalede :icon_drool2:


----------



## TidalPete (30/9/11)

Ross said:


> no probs.... It's roughly a 50/50 mix
> Cheers Ross



What's that in percentages Rossco old pal? You can PM me  :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## NickB (30/9/11)

Geez Pete.... Nothing better to do than shit-stir now the Broncos are out of the final...?


----------



## Tony (30/9/11)

NickB said:


> Geez Pete.... Nothing better to do than shit-stir now the Broncos are out of the final...?



:lol: 

Nice work Ross..... good to see something "sort of" new for the punters to play with!

i have been doing some thinking about blending liquids lately but there are still sooooo many i havnt tried...... too little time, too many yeasts


----------



## MarkBastard (30/9/11)

blackbock said:


> So.. has anyone made any brews with this blend? I just got hold of a couple of sachets to try in some best bitters with Challenger. I'm hoping for lots of esters and marmalede :icon_drool2:



Yep I just did two brews with it.

1 - All Grain ESB - Went from 1.048 down to 1.014, attenuation being 70%. I normally get 77% with Nottingham using this recipe. I consider this OKAY attenuation but kind of disappointing.
2 - London Porter FWK - Went from 1.058 to 1.020, attenuation being 64%, and final ABV being 5% when it was really meant to be 6% or probably 5.8% given that OG was meant to be 1.060 to give 6%. This is obviously quite disappointing performance however I didn't brew the FWK so I can't say for sure how much spec malt was in it or how high it was mashed etc. Seems like more traditional Windsor attenuation. Ross said he doesn't recommend this yeast for the Porter so fair enough (Nottingham wasn't available).

I haven't kegged either brew yet so I'm only commenting on the attenuation.

I have never had attenuation issues in my brews before, though I normally use Nottingham for British beers and U05 for almost everything else.

The porter does taste amazing from fermenter samples though!


----------



## MarkBastard (30/9/11)

Also one thing that's really interesting.

I pitched into the Porter at 21 degrees and immediately put it into a fridge set at 18 degrees (with the probe against the side of the fermenter and covered with insulation).

I pitched into the ESB at 21 degrees and put it in my second fridge and turned it on (this was at night time). When I went to work the next day I was backing out of the garage and went HOLY SHIT, my fridge was showing 9 degrees! WTF OH NOZ I had left the fridgemate setting on that fridge at 2 degrees and so the wort had dropped overnight down way below the desired temperature. I turned the fridge mate off and opened the door of the fridge to let the beer warm up while I was at work. Came home and it was 18 degrees so just turned the fridge on as per normal and set it at 18 degrees. I didn't swirl the fermenter or anything and sort of just crossed my fingers. I still got 70% so I guess this didn't shock the yeast too much.

However I'm wondering cause this is a mix of yeasts if the unintentional cold temperature allowed the US05 to flourish but not the windsor and maybe that's why I got better attenuation in that one? Totally weird either way. Maybe windsor was the dominant yeast in the porter with a constant 18 degrees and the US05 never had a chance to finish lower.

I don't know how yeast mixing works, just speculating.


----------

